# Seriously seeking in Missouri



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

We have pretty much decided that we will be moving come spring if we can find the right place. So what is the right place? Well, not 100% certain; however, some things we are looking at, and we are going to be making a trip during the Christmas season to do some "checking it out."

We want to live near the James River, (Nixa/Ozark/Seymour) area, something close to the highway, something with a good house, not a lot of fix up to be done; a building that is clean enough to be fixed up into a little candy kitchen/ice cream shop/gift shop (which is one reason we want near the highway). This building could also serve as the place to rent canoes from (since we have 16 of those), and enough land behind it for our horse, and a few other critters; very few. Some chickens and rabbits, and not real sure exactly what else, but my goats are probably going to have to go. :Bawling: We'd like about 5 acres, maybe with some fruit trees and a garden patch.

Now, this place needs to be available for us to make payments on (no down payment), for a few months until we can sell the place we currently live on, and even then, may have to make some payments for a while to finish paying it all off.

Now I know this sounds like one of those "ain't no such deals nowhere" kind of things, but please, if anyone knows of anything close, could you plesae PM me and let me know so we can make arrangements to see it and maybe get things rolling a bit?

Keep in mind, we have all of the equipment already for the candy kitchen/ice cream shop/gift shop.

Okay, thanks everyone! I appreciate your helping us find a home!


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

Y'all might consider the Kings river between Eureka Springs and Berryville. It is a pleasant 8 hour float from there to Table Rock Lake. There is even an empty (I think) old candy store just up the hill. Lots of traffic going and coming from Eureka and a serious push to encourage non-passion play attendees to come to the area. You might go to www.geekfest.com and take a look around, maybe post a classified ad there and see what you get.


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Might have to check that out. That's right in one of the areas we were looking (on line). You don't happen to know any more about that old candy store do you?


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

dunroven said:


> We have pretty much decided that we will be moving come spring if we can find the right place. So what is the right place? Well, not 100% certain; however, some things we are looking at, and we are going to be making a trip during the Christmas season to do some "checking it out."
> 
> We want to live near the James River, (Nixa/Ozark/Seymour) area, something close to the highway, something with a good house, not a lot of fix up to be done; a building that is clean enough to be fixed up into a little candy kitchen/ice cream shop/gift shop (which is one reason we want near the highway). This building could also serve as the place to rent canoes from (since we have 16 of those), and enough land behind it for our horse, and a few other critters; very few. Some chickens and rabbits, and not real sure exactly what else, but my goats are probably going to have to go. :Bawling: We'd like about 5 acres, maybe with some fruit trees and a garden patch.
> 
> ...


The James river has recently been at an all-time low, even with large amounts of rain fall due to continual use of a water source by many towns. We live not far from where the James dumps into Tablerock lake and I can tell you that there is not enough water in it to float.

I would also consider the Current or Jack's Fork River (which is one of the premiere float rivers in the area). Land in Shannon County is comparitively inexpensive and there is a HUGE number of people who head to Eminence for fishing and float trips. 

I also second the idea posted by another here about the Kings River in Arkansas and the Buffalo as well, which, I believe is an insanely popular float trip destination. I know that land around the Buffalo is very inexpensive but there isn't much that is useable or flat. LOL Another is the White River which dumps into Beaver Lake not far from Eureka Springs, AR.

As with any business, your sucess will depend on strong marketing skills. There is A LOT of competition in these areas where people have been established for 20 or 30 years and have quite a clientele built up. In order to develop a market share, you are really going to have to work at it.

I'm sure that all of us here on ht wish you the best of luck and will help you any way that we can.

donsgal


----------



## theant00 (Jun 18, 2002)

donsgal, what can you tell me about White River at Beaver ARk. I own 5 acres right on the white river that I purchased last spring. No house yet, but hope to build in the next few years.


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Hopefully some of you who are in that area might be able to tell me a little more about the candy store talked about earlier. I AM interested in checking that out, but need more information about where it is and what it might have once been called. Since I'm 2 states away, it's kind of hard to find out that information. I will check out the website and see if anyone on there knows about it too, but someone here that I already know telling me about it would sure help.

Don't worry Donsgal. If we were near the river, we'd be busy. My husband and his brothers owned a float company many years ago. Now that we have canoes, and are planning to go back there, there will be no problem with my husband doing the proper marketing. I know it doesn't seem like it from the place we are at right now, lots of medical bills have gotten in the way, but, this past summer, not being close to any river, an hour away at least other than a small stream 20 miles away, my husband put in 4 float trips, one of which was 75 people, another 35, another 20, and another 15, so he can do it, and will, if we are close enough.

As far as my candy goes, if I could work on it full time, like I used to, and had the proper size facility, we would be making money, no doubt. Not because I think my candy is so super special, but because I know how to market it and I know the response I had when we did have the candy store.

So, if we had the right place, we would be set to make money, and be just fine. Just finding that one spot that will make it all work together.


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

The ant00: Beaver is one of the most special places on the planet. If you have 5 acres there you be velly special person. It is 7 miles to Eureka Springs, another velly special place. Bring money, but more importantly, bring your heart and soul, great people, great place. Go to geekfest.com and get a feel for the vibe.
Donsgal: the White River doesn't "dump" into Beaver or Table Rock, it IS Beaver and Table Rock.
dunrovein, all I know about the candy store is that several years it was owned by some folks who claimed to be gay christians, which is a rather usless item considering that nearby eureka even has a "christian lingere" store. Go figure. When I was a young'un, it was Andy's Ozark Candies-he bought raw milk from a friend that I bought from and used the cream to make some amazing pralines. I think the store was vacant the last time I went to Berryville. Rather small store, like 500 sq. ft. There is a retail candy store in Eureka and another one 14 miles West, but this one has the traffic and location and parking that you need.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Ozarka said:


> The ant00: Beaver is one of the most special places on the planet. If you have 5 acres there you be velly special person. It is 7 miles to Eureka Springs, another velly special place. Bring money, but more importantly, bring your heart and soul, great people, great place. Go to geekfest.com and get a feel for the vibe.
> Donsgal: the White River doesn't "dump" into Beaver or Table Rock, it IS Beaver and Table Rock.


I couldn't have said it better myself. I have only been through the town of Beaver once, but I was so impressed with it's charm I couldn't believe it. It's very special indeed and has an atmosphere I cannot explain - you have to experience it yourself.

And it is very close to everything so you have the benefits of a small town without sacrificing the benefits of being closer to civilization too. I am not a super Eureka Springs fan because I find it is full of weirdos - and not necessarily the good kind, either. But it is handy for grocery shopping and such and Holiday Island has grown in leaps and bounds and also offers a lot of amenities too!

I envy you! I'd love to have some property around that area.

donsgal


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

dunroven said:


> Hopefully some of you who are in that area might be able to tell me a little more about the candy store talked about earlier. I AM interested in checking that out, but need more information about where it is and what it might have once been called. Since I'm 2 states away, it's kind of hard to find out that information. I will check out the website and see if anyone on there knows about it too, but someone here that I already know telling me about it would sure help.
> 
> Don't worry Donsgal. If we were near the river, we'd be busy. My husband and his brothers owned a float company many years ago. Now that we have canoes, and are planning to go back there, there will be no problem with my husband doing the proper marketing. I know it doesn't seem like it from the place we are at right now, lots of medical bills have gotten in the way, but, this past summer, not being close to any river, an hour away at least other than a small stream 20 miles away, my husband put in 4 float trips, one of which was 75 people, another 35, another 20, and another 15, so he can do it, and will, if we are close enough.
> 
> ...


Ok, Dunroven, now you have gotten my curiosity up about this candy thing. I am not a sweet eater by nature, however, I'd like to know what kind of candy and how can we try a sample... HMMMMMMMM?

donsgal


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I used to make 31 different kinds of candy including 2 that are secret recipes known only to the Amish in the area we had our store before. We started out buying candy from the Amish and as I got faster and better at making the candy, the gentleman we bought from gave me 2 of his recipes telling me I could have them, "If" I would keep them secret because of all that we had purchased from him.

I still have those 2.

I made 6 different flavors of fudge, made my own carmels, turtles, divinity, hand dipped fruits, clusters, filled candies, mints, the 2 amish candies, and was getting pretty good at rock candy (I had about 12 different colors and flavors of those, cinnamon, licorice, and grape were the biggest sellers).

I always had a ready smile and a bit speal about my candy when people walked through the door as well as the sample, "de jour". Laughed and joked with people. Candy came prepackaged so I didn't have to do that while everyone was there. You could buy 1/2 pound or any increment of half pound up; 1/2 pound was the lowest you could go. Regular candies were $3.50 per 1/2 pound, fudges were $3.75. This was just about 7 years ago.

We also sold homemade cookies and rolls with fresh butter. I sold an aluminum pan of fresh homemade rolls with a stick of real butter and your choice of a jar of jam for $8.50. We had fresh cooked pork skins and fresh Kettle corn, and we sold Jams, Jellies, Syrups, Honey, (flavored honeys), and sorghum, (sorghum from 2 ounces, all the way up to a gallon).

When I started making candy I was making 3 pounds of fudge a day. When we stopped, I was making 18 pounds of each fudge a day. Owner sold the building, and we had to decide to either buy a bigger building, which we couldn't afford, or go to a smaller one, where our equipment wouldn't fit, so we were pretty much forced out of business.

Well, I hate to hear of so much strangeness in Eureka Springs. Supposed to be a Christian place, but sounds like it has been changed, huh? I'll have to let my husband know about that. Its too bad.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

dunroven said:


> I used to make 31 different kinds of candy including 2 that are secret recipes known only to the Amish in the area we had our store before. We started out buying candy from the Amish and as I got faster and better at making the candy, the gentleman we bought from gave me 2 of his recipes telling me I could have them, "If" I would keep them secret because of all that we had purchased from him.
> 
> I still have those 2.
> 
> ...


It has become a huge gay enclave. I have nothing against them per se - live and let live is my motto, but it makes me uncomfortable to hear about it all the time - they have "alternative living" weekends and drag shows at the local bars (from time to time) and it's just a real common thing to come across. Not my thing. Sorry. Other than that, it's quite scenic with all the Victorian houses, and all.

Now about those samples....Pecan fudge is my absolute favorite... 

donsgal


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Yeah, I agree with you on that and it's not my style either. Not knowing that may make a difference in our decision of where to go as well.

Now on the pecan fudge...... gotta get some pecans! LOL

My personal favorite was toasted coconut! mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Ozarka said:


> _ edited out quote of deleted post_


_

Interesting observations. I am not a Christian nor a homophobe. And I have known good and bad in both categories. Personally, I find the more "liberal" side of the coin just as exclusionary and judgmental as the more conservative side if you do not fit into their preconceived notions. I have had bad experiences in Eureka Springs because I am middle aged and a little over weight and not even remotely concerned with being part of their nouveau "clique" mentality. 

Heaven forfend you don't know who the latest "uber trendy" artiste is or like blues or whatever kind of garbage they are trying to pass off as music during one of the music festivals. Lord have mercy if you aren't interested in dining "au courant" and would perfer a nice iceburg lettuce salad or a well-done anything that is recognizable as food. If the Christian visitors "grab a cheap meal at McDonalds" it might be because they cannot stomach other dining choices. If they only go to see the play maybe it is because they cannot abide by the noise called music, if they stay in cheap motels maybe it is because spending $100 for the privilige of taking a bath and snoozing in a bed for 8 hours seems to them, to be absurd.

Who knows? It is unfair to generalize. I can only say that I personally do not care for the atomosphere there. You may love it. More power to you. It is a matter of personal preference and neither is right nor wrong. No need to get defensive about it.

donsgal_


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm not getting defensive about it, but I do have standards that I live by as well. I don't condone the gay and lesbian lifestyle as I am a Christian, so to walk into a place that honors that sort of thing would be hypocritical on my part. I don't mind if they have their lifestyle, but I don't talk about who I sleep with so why should I have to listen to who they sleep with? I figure that's their business, and I don't care what they do, that's up to them. I won't try to persuade them any direction, but I don't feel like I want to be surrounded by them either. It's not being defensive. I have a right to free speech as well, even though it is not given to most anymore. We are told if we object to hearing about it we are being discriminatory, well, they are also being discriminatory if they will not allow us to speak freely about our beliefs.

Let's just draw the line here and say, end of story. We won't be moving there. I'm saddened but I am sure there are other places I can move to where I won't have to deal with it, at least for a time.

You know, the thing that really bothers me is that this was just a thread asking for information about a place to live, and look how controversial it has turned. This is why I made the decision recently to step away from this whole website. I really feel like I was right! So many people are brewing for a fight rather than just say, sorry, nothing here, or here's a property you might be interested in, and let it go at that. I think I'm going back to my nonposting sometimes lurking mode.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

dunroven said:


> I'm not getting defensive about it.


not you, silly. Ozarka was getting defensive. LOL

There are many non-strange people there too. I'm sure you would find each other! No place is perfect, I'm sure you'll agree and I know that you will do great wherever you choose to hang your hat!

donsgal


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

rose2005 said:


> Dunroven,
> 
> I hope you find what you are looking for. We searched the Ozarks a while back now looking for that perfect place. Found some but was often too late with an offer.
> 
> ...


That sounds really good! Maybe Dunroven can bring this to the US and start something new and exciting on this side of the pond.

Donsgal


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Donsgal, I knew you meant Ozarka. So did I! LOL

Rose, actually I do make vanilla fudge, with and without black walnuts, and it is the base for some other types I was experimenting with as well as my toasted coconut. It makes excellent cranberry fudge, and have you ever had pumpkin fudge? All starts with vanilla fudge, and adding little things to it! Creamy vanilla base, and then the little things that just tempt your tongue till your tonsills yell Howdy!

If I had a candy kitchen somewhere I could be selling all this wonderful candy to all my HT friends and mailing it!

Wish I could get set up.

See, now you got me remembering. I used to make brittles too. Peanut, walnut, cashew, and hazelnut.

I made a treat called cherry delight that makes you thing of the old cherry mash, and another called pecan bar, I did pralines, toffee, oh man. I'm going to bed.

I just went and made shortbread cookies for my husband too!


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

dunroven said:


> Donsgal, I knew you meant Ozarka. So did I! LOL
> 
> Rose, actually I do make vanilla fudge, with and without black walnuts, and it is the base for some other types I was experimenting with as well as my toasted coconut. It makes excellent cranberry fudge, and have you ever had pumpkin fudge? All starts with vanilla fudge, and adding little things to it! Creamy vanilla base, and then the little things that just tempt your tongue till your tonsills yell Howdy!
> 
> ...


Now you've got me! I absolutely LOVE peanut brittle. I have not tried the others but I bet they are to die for.

Oh, how I wish you did have a kitchen set up. By gosh, you'd make a fortune on mail order just from HT alone! lol

Hmmmm There is a precious little town in Missouri called Arrow Rock. It is the home of the Lyceum Theatre which is a very, very popular destination for people living in both Kansas City and St. Louis as it is very near the East - West Interstate connecting the two, and it is also near Columbia. 

According to my friend Google Maps, there is also a large river that seems to be going right past it. (unfortunatly, it is not telling what the name of that river is). 

This is the kind of tourist town that seems to have everything going for it. And there is a LOT OF MONEY that goes through there during the "season". It does not have the Gee-Haw mentality that you will find in SW MO (which may be a good thing or a bad thing, depending on your point of view).

Check out their website at http://www.arrowrock.org/ and see what you think. Mind you, I would love to have you and your shop closer to me in SWMO but thinking pure economics this might be a good location to consider. I believe that Falcon Dance lives up around there, so you might think about PMing her to find out what land costs, etc., in that area. No doubt it is more expensive than SWMO or NW AR, but it might be worth it.

Just a thought.

Now about that mail order candy..... he he

donsgal


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I'll check that out. Listen, if we find a place we can work with, I may invite you to come in for some... free candy..... hint, hint, hint! I'm so subtle! LOL

Thanks!


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

"While visions of vanilla fudge, danced in her head"

Lolol

Hang in there Rose!




You know, we have talked about doing mail order candy. If we could figure out a way to market that, we probably would do it, but lots of the candy places we have talked to say that only about 3% of their total business comes from the internet, the rest is walk in, which is a huge difference. So, if we could be someplace AND be online, with word of mouth all over the country, like here on HT, we probably could make it and do better than most of the other companies, but it's just getting that initial kitchen set up and Iowa is horribly strict on rules.

Valorie


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

dunroven said:


> I'll check that out. Listen, if we find a place we can work with, I may invite you to come in for some... free candy..... hint, hint, hint! I'm so subtle! LOL
> 
> Thanks!


Just say the word and I'm there, hon.

donsgal


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

pilgrimmom said:


> Wow,
> 
> I've not been here for a few weeks. I have to say that even tho this thread got heated, it was informative.
> 
> ...


You might want to check out Seligman, MO. It might be a tad more that 45 miles from Branson, but it is in a very good location for your business, I believe. On a major North-South highway from Shell Knob, Cassville, towards Rogers, Springdale (AR) (to the West) , and Eureka SPrings (to the East on 62), you could get a lot of drive-by traffic. Also, I believe that the land prices are pretty reasonable there, depending on how far "back" you want to go off the road and how rough you are willing to take your land. You might make $2,500 per acre with no improvements (like a well and such).

Seligman is a very small, rather depressed little town but it is well situated and gets a lot of traffic through it in the summer especially due to the Roaring River National Park.

I know what you mean about Branson. I never go there unless I have to. They have ruined it.


donsgal


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

dunroven said:


> You know, the thing that really bothers me is that this was just a thread asking for information about a place to live, and look how controversial it has turned. This is why I made the decision recently to step away from this whole website. I really feel like I was right! So many people are brewing for a fight rather than just say, sorry, nothing here, or here's a property you might be interested in, and let it go at that. I think I'm going back to my nonposting sometimes lurking mode.


Dunroven - sorry this went controversial, I didn't think to read every post to see how this was developing. Last time I looked, everyone was talking about candy stores.

Angie


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Angie

This is not your fault and I am sorry it got rather heated, but I get so tired of people thinking that christian means keeping your mouth shut and letting others take a pot shot at you. I wonder at people who complain about how things are but never stop to one time "contend for the faith." We are so scared sometimes of either being politically incorrect or being intolerant that we forget that we are actually not called to be either one of these things. We are called to be followers and examples of a man who would never have been either politically correct or tolerant and he showed that many times. He also says if you confess me in public I will confess you to my father but if you deny me in public, I will deny you to my father.

I'm just not a good one at keeping the peace when it comes to these kinds of things.


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

First of all, I was not "poking fun at Christians" I have the utmost respect for ANYone who is secure in their Faith in the GreatSpirit, however they conceive Him or Her. However, my study of the fragment that is the modern bible does not reveal to me anywhere, that gay/lesbian folks are excluded from the Love of the Lord. It just sticks in my craw when I hear the thinly veiled hatred/fear contained in statements like "live and let live, I just don't want to live next door to 'em". Again, who would Jesus hate?

Since this thread and topic are supposed to be about real estate, not religiosity, I should allow that Eureka ain't for everyone, but there is something there for almost every point of view, be it religious conservative, liberal artistic or anywhere you choose to stand. There is a thriving Churchianity scene for those who want to wind up their jesus every sunday morning with the appropriate dress code, there are retired field hippies, Republican artists and just plain folk who like the eclecticism and broad minded community. There is a book store specializing in "Christian" materials and another bookstore for everyone else's interests. People vote, passionately. The citizens will support honest endeavours and criticize hypocracy. An example of the hypocracy is found if you do a web search about Gearld L. K. Smith, the man who had the Christ of the Ozarks statue built. A religious shrine to many, a monument to the ego of a bigot to many more. One of his better thoeries was that hippies were a commie plot to destroy the moral fabric of America through the spread of venerial disease...

And moving along to the real estate market, pilgrimsmom and donsgal, Seligman is an interesting place, but very difficult to make any money in. The restaurants that are started there last a year or so, then fold. Yes, there is a lot of traffic through the highway but that is seasonal to some extent. One needs local participation to make it through the off season. The daily traffic on hy 62 from Gateway West is staggering-the flow of Wal-Martians into Bentonville every day is thousands of people. Getting them to stop and spend money would be the trick. A coffee kiosk with easy access off 62 might be a winner and would be better if you had something besides coffee stuff to get them to stop that evening and get something on the way home.

But please get off your moral high horse about the "area going downhill", it's the developers and their greed that have deteriorated the quality of life in the Ozarks, not the folks of all pursuasions moving here because it is beautiful country and a peaceful place to raise their kids and just live.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Take your religious debates to another forum.
Angie


----------



## dirtundernails (Nov 20, 2006)

Saw this one, and thought of you.
http://springfield.craigslist.org/bfs/480697940.html

dun


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

We'll get in contact with them. Sounds like it is in town though and probably doesn't have any acreage or house with it, but you never know. We'll see what they say!


----------

